# Werner Seitz - Was he a pilot of a FW190 or a Ju88?



## Fruehlingserwachen (Sep 27, 2011)

At the moment Iam watching a documentary about the Luftwaffe.
One Episode was dealing with the FW190.
And the episode Iam watching right now is about the Ju88.
In both episodes Werner Seitz appears as a pilot and explains his views of the planes.
He was a pilot of both the Ju88 and the FW190.

So he changed his career in the Luftwaffe? 
He was bomber pilot in the early days of war and then becoming a hunter pilot in the later days.
Was this possible? What were the reasons for this actions?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2011)

It was not uncommon for LW bomber pilots to become fighter pilots. For example, much of the Wilde Sau squadrons were made up of bomber pilots because of thier instrument flying training.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2011)

Especially after 1944 when many of the Kampfgeschwader were disbanded and the pilots worked into many of the Jagdgeschwader - in addition to NJG and twin-engined Gruppen and ground-attack/Jabos.


----------



## Fruehlingserwachen (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for the informations.

Yesterday I watched only the half of the documentary and was asking to "fast".
Because in the last minutes he W. Seitz telled that he was going to be fighter pilot in some years.
He wanted to be a fighter since the war began. But was restrained to be a bomber in a Ju88.
Well this mystery is solved.

He telled a nice story about the Ju88.
As he arrived at his trainingsplace, where he will get his ability to fly the Ju88. His instructor said to him that the Ju88 is a "Flying Coffin" many pilots he instructed thinked similiar.
Werner Seits had an opposite opinion. He praised the plane as fast, easy to fly, good maneuverable, and overall a solid workhorse.
He had a near identical opinion about the FW 190 he will have flown.


----------



## Revolver44 (May 14, 2012)

Youtube "Documentry on the Fw 190 Pt1". About 4:30 minutes in to it Werner Seitz talks about flying the 190. He said he loved it.


----------

